# John DiMartino's pics



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

John asked me to resize some of his recent pics and post them here.It may take a bit for the page to load,so grab a chair,sit back and grab a


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Pic 1 - John's Dodge and Boss V.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Another Dodge\Boss V


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Wow John, you actually did plow all the way up to the curb! Is that the urethane edge on your plow? I don't see the urethane edge extended out a few inches from the ends of plow like most people would do. Or is it?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Nice piles !


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

From the cab


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Nice side shot of the Dodge.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Piling with the Dodge,Trynex V-pro in the bed.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

More piles


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Another nice Dodge shot.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Front side


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

Looks good John,  

Curbs? What are those? 

Most of my places have lawns next to them.

Hey on a side note I checked into the powertrax thing and there's no dealer in NY  

I'll have to check into it further.


Dan


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Front side-forgot to attach pic last time


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Scooping with the V


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Boss V scooped


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Windrowing - front view


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Windrowing - side view


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Stacking with the loader


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

More piles


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Cockpit view before takeoff.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Windrowing with the 91 GMC and new Western V


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

New Western 8.5 MPV


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Piling with the GMC.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Another of the Western MPV


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Bradford Stainless V-box


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Bradford Stainless V-box - forgot to attach pic


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

That should be it John,if I forgot any,just let me know.


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

Nice pics


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

I like the color on that Dodge. Mine is the same two tone paint  . However it is flaking off, mostly where the magnetic stickers are on the sides.  So this summer it will change to black. I like the cockpit view before takeoff.  I've tried a couple of those. My dreams were devastated when I couldn't go forward any further. By then I couldn't go backwards either. Maybe more speed.... or jet engines


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Thank you Wyldman,I only wish I could o it myself,and thanks to Big Nate who offered to resize them also.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Stephen, yes I do clean to the curb every time.When i am done with my lots I feel the job cannot be improved,I dont leave until its 100%. Yes i run only U edges on all my plows.They are extended about 1 1/4" past the edge of the plow,that is all you need.I run up against those curbs as fast as I want to.Ive said this before,the U edge is the 2nd best thing ive used(1st is V plow),look at my curbs i never could clean up to them with steel edges,you scrape up your plow,and the curb.I also have many manholes and storm grates,I no longer need to worry about them,the plow glides right over them.


----------



## JRFire (Feb 4, 2002)

John D. I have a question, how does the boss V plow trip if it doesn't have a trip edge. It doesnt even look like it would trip in the straight position since there are not any trip springs. do you have any problems with the plow not being able to trip at all? I like the Dodge and the color of it to.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Nice truck John ,How is the loader looks pretty old '74? John when you clean up your lots is in the contract to push all remaining snow past the curb or is that a regular practice when you plow.When you have to run the loader to move any thing is that extra along with cleaning to the curb?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

JR,it does have trip springs,they are actually inside the A frame. I have had no problems with it tripping,or lack of tripping.I think the U edge helps with that.It has never tried to trip in scopp position.I have had the blade trip less than 10 times since I have owned the plow.I never used the steel edge,ever.Maybe it would trip a lot with that edge,i dont know.Every time its tripped ins tripped in the straight position,usually stacking piles.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Cat,cleaning curb to curb is in my contract.Thats how it looks every time i plow,it doesnt take long to clean to the curb,and it keeps the melting snow refreezing to a minimum.Use of the loader for any moving of snow piles,and snow removal is extra.In heavy snow i plow with the loader,and i do not charge extra for using it,im paid per push/per inch.no matter what i use/how fast i get it done.


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

John that is some nice equipment you have there!


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Nice picts John, there some pretty big pilesyou got going , overall, which plow do you like better boss or mvp.


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

Awesome pics John.


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

Johnny,

Truck sits good with the Vbox in back. I have 1300lbs for ballast....and the Vbox is stayin in the Ford. You ran the springs in the front I told you correct?? How's the converter for pushin??

Dave


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

grshppr,thank you. Sno mover,thank you. I love both plows,but if i had to pick one it would be the Boss without a doubt,the biggest reason is the controller,and speed.Thank you fordman, Dave yes im runnign the 046/039 plow prep springs.In these pics i have about a yard in the hopper,so i got about 2700 or so in the bed,counting the 400 for the spreader.I have thr 91 race convertor in there,it pushes great,just let off the brakes,the Dodge is like a bulldozer with that trans in there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

John,

Nice U edge on that Western, where did you get it??  UPS has lost mine!!:realmad: 

I think you need to work a bit on your pile technique though!! LOL!!

Nice work Pal!! 

Greg


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Dockboy,
Thanks for reminding me!! I haven't seen any, or heard from my wife about any UPS deliveries this week. Unless the urethane stuff I ordered is sitting under one of the piles  I'll have to contact Dino to see if the shipment went out yet. 

John thanks for sharing the pictures. I always try to get the curbs also. If not I'd have to salt the lots for a week or more after storms as opposed to a day or 2. This storm gave us snow that had such little water content that even 2 -3 days later it still wasn't compacting\stacking well. So running curb lines & stacking resulted in a lot of snow falling back off the piles, which made for a PIA. If it seemed like the client was going to spend more for me to clean them perfect with the back hoe than having to spot salt over the next few days, I didn't get as picky as I usually am. After the rain\warm up this weekend I should have all curbs in all of the lots by Monday AM.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

BRL,

That was an inside joke between John and I He got the original U edge I ordered from Dino cause I was short on $$$ LOL!

My edge was originally sched. for delivery 2/14, got resched. for 2/17. Showed up at a Balt. UPS Dist Center 2/14 and now they can't find it!:realmad: 

I think someone knew what it was, and with the storm coming, they took it! Thank God Dino put ins. on it 

Greg


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Greg,your edge is the best working U edge yet  .I have a few others,this ones the best!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

LMAO John!   Mike


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

"My edge was originally sched. for delivery 2/14, got resched. for 2/17. Showed up at a Balt. UPS Dist Center 2/14 and now they can't find it! "

That part I knew from another thread, so I was commenting from that aspect. I had ordered some Urethane stuff about when you posted that your stuff was stuck in Baltimore, so your post here reminded me that I'd better check on it. 

That's funny John!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John DiMartino _
> *Greg,your edge is the best working U edge yet  .I have a few others,this ones the best!  *


ROTFLMAO! Glad you are enjoying it!:realmad: LOL!!!!

Greg


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Well John,

My OTHER edge FINALLY got here today! 

Got her mounted and worn in. We are getting 4-8" tonight so looks like I'll get to try it out at least once. I hope so, cause I'd sure hate to look at it for the next 9 mos. wondering how it works! LOL!!  

Greg


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Greg,you'll love it.Did you use the old edge to secure it?. I tried the fender washers,they didnt work for me,im to rough on the plow for those.Get some sleep,so you can make the $$ tomorrow, You have been getting blasted this month,we are only getting up tp 1" of snow tonight,just enough to make a mess .It should be enough to salt though .


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

John,

Yeah, I had my old beat up edge cut down and used it


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Looks great Greg! It looks like you already got some time on it.You have yours quite a bit lower than mine,I hope it doesnt chatter on you. No more "Dodging" manholes anymore.


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

YEAH BABY YEAH.V PLOWS WITH U EDGES MAKE ME ............ BABY YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU JUST NEED A SHAGEASTER V BOX.THAT WOULD BE SMASHING BABY.......LOL LOL


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

Nice pics. I have the fisher v and I'll tell you no other plow can stack like a "v" that's for sure


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*switches*

John , What do those switches on top of the dash control ?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Nitrous ! J/K. They are for the strobes.There are 4 swtiches there,front, center/rear, pattern,and hi/lo. I bought a new dash fascia so i didnt mess up the original. There is just no room on the Dodge dash for any more guages,or switches. In all honesty ive added so much stuff to my truck,I am out of room for any more. I dont have the controller for the snow ex spreader mounted,because there is no room for it,it sets o nthe seat,when im done i unplug,and tuck the wires between the seats. I have added to my truck(this is just off the top of my head) an exhaust brake,requires 1 switch,a trans controller(so the ex brake will work with the auto),requires 1 switch,and 14 wires be run thru the cab to glovebox, i have remote start,1 more switch,there is a painless wirirng add on 7 circuit fusebox, i have that right under the steering column.Off that i fuse the Edge comp box (130+Hp box),the strobes,the SPA techniques guages on the a pillar (with 2 more switches).the boss plow hot wire(with another switch for the headlights truck/plow.I also fuse the,pacbrake, and aux fuel pump from the painless fuse box.I have a Rockford audio system 600 watts RMS,with 2 10's under seat,and RF components in doors. I have a transmission lockup overide switch,for dynoing,and a 4th gr switch for dynoing.I have a hands free mount,and wiring set up for my phone. Then i have a 110 watt twin rotor warning light on the roof,that plugs in the lighter.On the sonw ex spreader, I have 4 aux lights that i can turn on anytime going forward or backward,this requires another switch. Now you see why i need a bigger alternator ,LOL. Im probably forgetting something that i have added too. I am tryign to find real small switches,thatdont go very deep,then i could mount them on the sides of the cluster,there isnt much depth there now to work with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John DiMartino _
> *Nitrous ! J/K. *


He WHISHES!! LOL!! 

John, I mounted my SPA switches right next to the gauges. Where did you put yours


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Dockboy, what are spa switches


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

sno-mover,

SPA Technique gauges are dual digital gauges that are programable. You use the switches(small red buttons) to program the parameters of the gauge and also use them to recall the max values just by pushing them. It's hard to tell from the photo, but the gauges read from top to bottom; Boost, EGT, Tranny Temp., Rear End Temp.

Greg


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Cool, thanks, did you install them, or have them done? How hard are they to install? I asume EGT, is exhaust gas temp. Where are each of the readings taken from,ie where in the trans and where in the exhaust?

Thanks.:waving:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

Yeah I installed them myself. Not too hard,took a few hours. As long as you don't mind cutting holes in things like A-pillars, ect. 

Yes EGT is Exhaust Gas Temp. The Thermocoupler is mounted pre-turbo, in the drivers side up-pipe from the manifold. The tranny temp sensor is mounted in an 1/8" NPT hole in the drivers side of the tranny, just above the pan. It's in the presure flow. I have a Mag Hytec Tranny pan which has a sender port in it, but you get truer temp readings if you are in the presure flow than the pan itself. The Rear End temp sensor is in the sender port of a Mag Hytec Diff. cover. 

Greg


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Greg,

Can you get a Volt gauge for the pillar? I don't have one in my gages.

Looks nice, I know what is on the list for mods!

Rick


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

Rick,

You can get a gauge for just about anything

Here is a site that has a bunch of SPA Gauges

Greg


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Thanks Greg,

Now if I get the pillar gauge mount, I'll have to do away with my nice hand hold that is there! LOL

GREAT site.

Rick


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

John nice pics...

What about a propane booster????? 

Did you add a 3rd batt and another alt?

I just put all new cutting edges on, but tell me about the u edges please.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

John-

If you read my signature, I *LOVE* switches, lights, knobs, etc. 

Would you mind taking a few pictures of your interior setup? I'd love to see how you did everything. Just the gauges and switches, you dont have to take anyting apart or anything, just how you mounted them. Thanks!

-John


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

John,I can do that,it may be a few days, though. I had a pic of my guages that I deleted by accident.il lsee if its still in disc. I got so many switches,its a mess. I need to make up a flat plate,and mount them to it, I was thinking of a custon center console,but my kids alwasy ride in the truck,there is someone sitting in the front middle at least a few times a week.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

SGF, I dont use propane,the fuel pump on the 24V Cummins i capable if delivering 500+hp without propane.I also worry about where to put the tank,it cat go in the bed,im afraid to put it under the bed.Propane will not add that much power to the dodge anyway,it dies however add a lot of cylinder pressure,which is no good for headgaskets. Propane is injected into the intake horn,so it is untimed,diesel fuel is precisely timed,it all adds up to a recipe for a blown head gasket over time.About the U edges. I love them,for me they have been excellent. I stil have the first one i got from 3 yrs ago,it hasnt even been dropped yet,its wearing like iron. I just sold the plow with the edge,the guy who bought it is buying one for his other truck now. They hug curbs with damaging them,glide over things that used to make the truck slam and trip the plow.They allow me to plow faster with lesss noise/damage than ever.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks John. No big hurry, whenever you get time. 
I'm making a switch box/ panel to clean up my interior as well. It looks like the ones you'd get from Federal Signal, but I'm adding a few custom touches. I'll post a pic when its done, if you'd like.

-John


----------

